
Show HN: A classy way to ask for donations on projects - fulldecent
The tip jar line. Added to here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDWaveformView" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDWaveformView</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;system-bus-radio" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;system-bus-radio</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDTake" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDTake</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDChessboardView" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDChessboardView</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDSoundActivatedRecorder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDSoundActivatedRecorder</a><p>And more emoji: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;rxaviers&#x2F;7360908" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;rxaviers&#x2F;7360908</a>
======
tobltobs
I am not sure I understand what you are showing here? I looks like a normal
link to a Amazon wish list to me.

